# Lactic Cheese



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have tried this easy cheese and it works very well. Here is the link:

http://tinyurl.com/3rw5rpw 

Here is a way to make Velveeta-type cheese using the lactic cheese:

http://tinyurl.com/79e735j

I have made the Velveeta-type cheese using the lactic cheese and it turned out well also.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to give this a try!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Why call it lactic cheese? Anyways, are there any cheeses that have no lactose? I'd like to know, because a family member is lactose and gluten intolerant, so a laztose-free cheese would be just the thing.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that is very similar to the 'farmhouse cheddar' i got out of a magazine a couple years ago. its the same that i was referring to in the other thread, where i can either make it pressed and more like actual cheddar, or less pressed and a softer, 'nibble' cheese. 

i Love this cheese! very tasty, and yeah, pretty hard to mess it up! can be used for sandwiches, just nibbling on, crackers, and i think i am gonna try to bake mac/cheese with it next. i always at least hang it and it makes a more solid curd than that recipe, but the last 2 times i drained it much harder (squeezing the bag, or this last time, a make-shift mold and pressing with a can of paint!) this time i even added the cheese coloring to get my kids to accept it more too. i think its almost like cheese curds.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Why call it lactic cheese? Anyways, are there any cheeses that have no lactose? I'd like to know, because a family member is lactose and gluten intolerant, so a laztose-free cheese would be just the thing.


Lactic refers to lactic acid not lactose. Some cheeses are lactic coagulated others are rennet coagulated.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

cmharris6002 said:


> Lactic refers to lactic acid not lactose. Some cheeses are lactic coagulated others are rennet coagulated.


Yes, I know. Which makes it an odd statement when the article says "lactic means milk." It more or less does, yet at the same time is most commonly used to refer to the small molecule lactic acid. Lactose is the much larger saccharide sugar in milk. It takes bacteria to metabolize lactose into lactic acid. Usually, this is yogurt. It also means that lactose intolerant people cannot eat cheese on account of the largely undigested lactose in the milk.
Therefore, my question remains: Is there a lactose-free cheese?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Most hard cheeses are very nearly lactose free. Much of the lactose is poured off with the whey and what remains is partially consumed in the fermentation process. So most hard or aged cheeses do not contain a significant amount of lactose. 1.5 oz hard cheese (most varieties) contains just 1 gram of lactose.


----------

